# Contact lenses



## Sgandrew

Hi,

I'm moving to HK in January and I wear monthly contact lenses. I have enough to last me through to the end of February but I wondered where I should go in HK to get new ones and how much it will cost?

I currently pay £15 a month at Specsavers here in the UK and I wondered if it was comparable. Also, do I have to go to an opticians or can I buy them from an optics shop? Can anyone recommend any places?

Thanks

Andrew


----------



## dunmovin

Sgandrew said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm moving to HK in January and I wear monthly contact lenses. I have enough to last me through to the end of February but I wondered where I should go in HK to get new ones and how much it will cost?
> 
> I currently pay £15 a month at Specsavers here in the UK and I wondered if it was comparable. Also, do I have to go to an opticians or can I buy them from an optics shop? Can anyone recommend any places?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Andrew



no worries.... there are thousands....hundreds of thousands of opticians that can fill your perscription they are so many you'll be spoiled for choice.... get your lenses before going,and do an eye test so you can give the optician the results... then shop around. Opticians in HK ARE GOOD and rarely "rip off merchants" there are some, but they are few and far between.

I am "long sighted" so contacts don't work for me (they make me nauseaous when anything comes within 5 ft of me and it was an HK optician that said I shouldn't even experiment with them)

Once you've found a good optician, stay with them (big chains may give better prices, but the "one man band" takes better care of his/her clients).

Henry, my optician, knew me by name, knew the frames I would consider, the price range for frames plus lenses I would accept. For me, that is service that cares for the client.
My advice, avoid the chainstores and find a good one.


----------



## Sgandrew

dunmovin said:


> no worries.... there are thousands....hundreds of thousands of opticians that can fill your perscription they are so many you'll be spoiled for choice.... get your lenses before going,and do an eye test so you can give the optician the results... then shop around. Opticians in HK ARE GOOD and rarely "rip off merchants" there are some, but they are few and far between.
> 
> I am "long sighted" so contacts don't work for me (they make me nauseaous when anything comes within 5 ft of me and it was an HK optician that said I shouldn't even experiment with them)
> 
> Once you've found a good optician, stay with them (big chains may give better prices, but the "one man band" takes better care of his/her clients).
> 
> Henry, my optician, knew me by name, knew the frames I would consider, the price range for frames plus lenses I would accept. For me, that is service that cares for the client.
> My advice, avoid the chainstores and find a good one.


Thanks that's really helpful.


----------



## markrussel

*Buy Contacts Lenses*

icolorvue a hub of contact lenses, really i am using it from last 1 year never felt any problem using this. You can also try it.


----------



## sunweihk

you can order from "daysoftcontactlenses" directly from UK, they will send to via flat packed post, very cheap 2month daily disposable for USD35, postage included. (select China from the country list)


----------

